# Line 6 USB driver issues

## DeathCarrot

Here's the warnings/errors I get when trying to compile/modprobe:

```
$ sudo make install

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/build SUBDIRS=/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/audio.o

  CC [M]  /home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/capture.o

  CC [M]  /home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/control.o

  CC [M]  /home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/driver.o

  CC [M]  /home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/dumprequest.o

  CC [M]  /home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/midi.o

  CC [M]  /home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/pcm.o

  CC [M]  /home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/playback.o

  CC [M]  /home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/pod.o

  CC [M]  /home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/variax.o

  LD [M]  /home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

WARNING: "snd_pcm_period_elapsed" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_rawmidi_set_ops" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_card_disconnect" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_rawmidi_new" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_device_new" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_pcm_set_ops" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_rawmidi_transmit_peek" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_pcm_lib_free_pages" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_pcm_lib_ioctl" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_card_new" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_rawmidi_transmit_ack" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_ctl_new1" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_pcm_format_physical_width" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_card_free" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_card_register" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_pcm_new" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_ctl_add" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snd_rawmidi_receive" [/home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko] undefined!

  CC      /home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.mod.o

  LD [M]  /home/downloads/other/line6usb-0.7.1/line6usb.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6'

mkdir -p /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/usb

cp line6usb.ko /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/usb

mkdir -p /usr/bin

cp *.sh *.pl /usr/bin

/sbin/depmod -a

/sbin/modprobe line6usb

FATAL: Error inserting line6usb (/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/usb/line6usb.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

make: *** [install] Error 1

```

If I try to manually modprobe, it gives that same FATAL:... error

```
$ dmesg

...

line6usb: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

line6usb: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_ack

line6usb: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_peek

line6usb: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_new

line6usb: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

```

I've googled around without finding much help other than it's probably an issue with my kernel config, but I have no idea where to start looking. Only soundcore is built into kernel, all alsa stuff is modules through portage. Kernel is built with both SMP and PREEMPT just in case that has something to do with it.

```
$ emerge alsa-driver alsa-headers alsa-lib alsa-utils

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2_p3234  USE="midi oss -debug" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel -ad1816a -ad1848 -ad1848-lib -ad1889 -adlib -ali5451 -als100 -als300 -als4000 (-aoa) (-aoa-fabric-layout) (-aoa-onyx) (-aoa-soundbus) (-aoa-soundbus-i2s) (-aoa-tas) (-aoa-toonie) (-armaaci) (-asihpi) (-at91-soc) (-at91-soc-eti-b1-wm8731) -atiixp -atiixp-modem (-au1x00) -au8810 -au8820 -au8830 -azt2320 -azt3328 -bt87x -ca0106 -cmi8330 -cmipci -cs4231 -cs4231-lib -cs4232 -cs4236 -cs4281 -cs46xx (-cs5535audio) -darla20 -darla24 -dt019x -dummy -echo3g -emu10k1 -emu10k1x -ens1370 -ens1371 -es1688 -es18xx -es1938 -es1968 -es968 -fm801 -fm801-tea575x -gina20 -gina24 -gusclassic -gusextreme -gusmax (-harmony) -hdsp -hdspm -ice1712 -ice1724 -indigo -indigodj -indigoio -intel8x0 -intel8x0m -interwave -interwave-stb -korg1212 -layla20 -layla24 -loopback -maestro3 -mia -miro -mixart -mona -mpu401 -msnd-pinnacle -mtpav -mts64 -nm256 -opl3sa2 -opti92x-ad1848 -opti92x-cs4231 -opti93x -pc98-cs4232 -pcsp -pcxhr -pdaudiocf -pdplus -portman2x4 (-powermac) (-pxa2xx-i2sound) (-pxa2xx-soc) (-pxa2xx-soc-corgi) (-pxa2xx-soc-poodle) (-pxa2xx-soc-spitz) (-pxa2xx-soc-tosa) -riptide -rme32 -rme96 -rme9652 -s3c2410 -sa11xx-uda1341 -sb16 -sb8 -sbawe -seq-dummy -serial-u16550 -sgalaxy -soc -sonicvibes -sscape (-sun-amd7930) (-sun-cs4231) (-sun-dbri) -trident -usb-audio -usb-usx2y -via82xx -via82xx-modem -virmidi -vx222 -vxpocket -wavefront -ymfpci" 16,139 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14_rc2_p3234  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14_rc2  USE="doc -debug" 698 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.14_rc2-r3 [1.0.14_rc2-r1] USE="midi nls" 959 kB 

Total: 4 packages (1 upgrade, 3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 17,795 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 17 Mar 2007 19:20:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.virginmedia.com/sites/gentoo ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib alsa amd64 amr arj bash-completion berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bl blender-game blender-player bullet bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdinstall cli console cpudetection cracklib crypt dbus dga divx doc dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdread encode exif fam ffmpeg filepicker firefox flac fontconfig fortran ftp gdbm gif glitz glut gmedia gpm gtk guile hal iconv imlib isdnlog jack java javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k lame latex ldap lha libcaca libg++ libnotify libsamplerate loop-playback lua mad mesa midi mikmod mod mozbranding mozdevelop moznopango mp3 mpeg msn multiuser musepack nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ode offensive ogg openal openexr opengl oss pam pcre pdf perl plugins png portaudio ppds pppd python qt3 quicktime rar readline reflection rtc ruby samba scripts sdl sdl-image session skins slang smp sndfile sound spell spl ssl startup-notification stream svg systray tcl tcpd tetex tga theora threads threadsafe tiff timidity tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode use vcd verse vidcap vim-pager vorbis wma wmf wmp wxwindows x264 xanim xcomposite xforms xinerama xml xorg xpm xv xvid xvmc yafray zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia nv none"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Cheers   :Smile: 

----------

## DeathCarrot

^bump^  :Smile: 

----------

